# 16th-century-style psalter, orchestrated



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Composed in 2015 for 4-voices (choir) in the style of a 16ht-century psalter, now orchestrated for a large orchestra.


__
https://soundcloud.com/mediumaevum-artist%2Fdanish-psalter

Hope you like it, please let me know what you think of it!

Any help/ideas on how to improve it is welcomed.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Does anyone have an opinion on this?


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

mediumaevum said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on this?


I'm listening to it right now. Will get back to you.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Okay, I don't know the hymn, but it's an excellent orchestration. The term 'grand orchestra' is a bit well....grand. It's flute, oboe harp and string orchestra.

The software you are using is superb in terms of sound, what is it?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

eugeneonagain said:


> Okay, I don't know the hymn, but it's an excellent orchestration.


It is. You've taken a static hymn and made it interesting by surrounding it with shifting orchestral colors.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

eugeneonagain said:


> Okay, I don't know the hymn, but it's an excellent orchestration. The term 'grand orchestra' is a bit well....grand. It's flute, oboe harp and string orchestra.
> 
> The software you are using is superb in terms of sound, what is it?


Thank you!

I wrote the hymn, so of course you wouldn't have heard of it before.

The orchestra is 8Dio.


----------

